# Were you ever happy when you were normal anyway?



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Cause I just don't know,


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Good question. I think I was on and off. I just know that being depressed with out dp was better than being happy with dp lol.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was very happy when DP free, that is why I am desperate to be DP free again.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yup I was happy, but had shit days like anyone else.

I've been DP/DR free for 20 years and still have shit days, I just have shit days without DP/DR.........had tooth ache kept me awake last night was horrible, but would have tooth ache over DP/DR any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## sadrobot (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was but I didn't really knew it...


----------



## Just.a.shadow. (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I felt much better than now...although almost all the time I felt depressed and sad...but I could feel something! Its much better to feel sad feelings than live like a zombie without any emotions.Its often said that DP comes to protect your mind and body against pain and hard experiences...but its not a good solution to feel nothing anymore...


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

It is an axcellent question : strange to say , but I am happier now than before DP .

I realized a lot of things : 


That I was selfish , jealous , perfectionnist , stupid !


By not "recognizing" myself in the mirror , I discovered objectively what I was : A beautiful girl who was suffering so much because of herself .


Before DP , I cutted myself , I was always complaining about myself and comparing to other girls : Now , I feel strange lol , that is right , I still have some difficulties to recognize myself in the mirror , but it gets better and better and I am sure that soon , I will recognize myself totally  .

So yes , I am HAPPIER now than I ever was , even if I live a particuliar time : my father has cancer and that made me realize too that We have to LIVE and LOVE each other and ourselves and stop hurting ourselves with anxiety or something because Life is short and beautiful .

Because I know that it is temporary and it had brought me so much answers .

So I wish you all the best , and relax , you will recover from DP soon , and be happier than you ever was  .

With Love  <3 !


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

had a normal typical life , was not angry or mad or sad at my life .I fantasize a-lot , dream mindful states,shy ,good amount of friends. then bam. DP hit(DP is a real eye opener in once-self life, once you know you have it ) ,Sometimes, i thinked that some one laced my drinks with some drug and then i was come to Dp , i dont have it as much anymore, just sometimes "negative thinking" or pure "o"and sometimes "too self aware" ,like when i drive my car, ill be like ( hope i dont turn into the wrong lane, as my mind were to trigger my thought into action ,or fall alseep.at the wheel)bad wishful thinking. As for the "too self aware" , i tend to notice most of my actions,walking , thinking how im talking while talking , little things that your not suppose to care about i suppose ,


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

teddy1up said:


> had a normal typical life , was not angry or mad or sad at my life .I fantasize a-lot , dream mindful states,shy ,good amount of friends. then bam. DP hit(DP is a real eye opener in once-self life, once you know you have it ) ,Sometimes, i thinked that some one laced my drinks with some drug and then i was come to Dp , i dont have it as much anymore, just sometimes "negative thinking" or pure "o"and sometimes "too self aware" ,like when i drive my car, ill be like ( hope i dont turn into the wrong lane, as my mind were to trigger my thought into action ,or fall alseep.at the wheel)bad wishful thinking. As for the "too self aware" , i tend to notice most of my actions,walking , thinking how im talking while talking , little things that your not suppose to care about i suppose ,


on another NOTE: if u think you got dp from working hard in jobs or school, too social in your life , then you might wanna do the opposite and isolate your self , watch tv pig out , take a vacation ,If you think your got it from isolation then opposite , be more social and get out more ,. JUST a theory of mine , having to do with to much reality or little reality striking dp from that . idk, you can test it .... shitz it got me somewhere with dp.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I like to mix it up too. I like to get out of my comfort zone. Take that anxiety for a ride. Make it a funny feeling in my stomach instead of an ache. My question is was I ever normal when I was happy? I wish I knew what the hell folks meant when they said they got dpd. I had problems and I got a dx. I didn't catch dpd one fine day.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Fearless said:


> I wasn't happy before DP. If I would have been happy, DP would never came. I had great ambitions, goals, but I couldn't handle stress and I was in full of guilt and did not know why.
> 
> Nobody dissociates from being happy.


Very good point.


----------

